# Good egg or bad egg?



## ThreeTs (Sep 2, 2014)

Totty our Russian laid and egg on 6/25 and it appeared to stripe and chalk over and we candled it at one point and saw veins. But now at 9/2 it's all chalked and can't really see veins or anything. The egg looks all white still and no sign of hatching. Am I just impatient or did it go bad at some point? It's been in incubation the whole time and kept humidity and heat as told ...


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 2, 2014)

Sometimes when it's time for it to hatch, it helps to spritz a little warm water on the egg.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 3, 2014)

You can hold it up to a really bright light and see if there's anybody inside... I hope it goes well...


----------



## ThreeTs (Sep 3, 2014)

I did look with a bright light today and I can see that half the egg is occupied. So I'm hoping that's a good sign. We only had one egg last year and that was her first so I only have that one to compare to and this one just seems a little different somehow. Time will tell I guess. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Carol S (Sep 4, 2014)

If the egg goes bad it will start to stink. I hope it hatches soon. It sounds promising.


----------



## ThreeTs (Sep 28, 2014)

So, the egg STILL has not hatched! It's not smelly but has some spots on it in some places. I've been candling it and it looks mostly solid in there. I'm confused as to why it's taking so long.


----------



## shellfreak (Sep 28, 2014)

I wouldn't give up yet. Some eggs just take longer. If the eggs looks occupied, it might be getting close. There are sometimes when I'll candle a russian egg on week 3, see veins, then not touch it for 60-80 days. Then candle around 80 days and it looks like there is nothing inside. A few days later, I have piping. If you candle it and it looks translucent, then you prob have a dud. But if you saw it half occupied a few weeks ago, and now it's fully occupied, you might have a hatchling coming soon.


----------

